# Military draft???



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Word from one state govornor; in my email today, I do not know if it is true or not. You be the judge.



George Bush is not being straight with the American people about the draft. He
promised in the first presidential debate to win the war on terror with "an
all-volunteer army". He has already violated that commitment.

The truth is that a draft has already begun -- it just hasn't affected most of
our families yet. Active duty soldiers who finish their commitments are being
forced to stay in. And the flagrant misuse of the National Guard and Reserves
has ripped apart families by sending unprecedented numbers of them to occupy a
foreign country.

Because of George Bush's failure to lead the world, we are nearly alone in Iraq.
If we "stay the course" with this president, he will face a choice: drastically
reduce our commitments or reinstate the draft. Sign the petition demanding that
he tell Americans which one he will choose:

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/nodraft

George Bush chose to go to war without substantial help from our allies. He has
badly over-committed our armed forces. One of the Joint Chiefs and his own
administrator in Iraq have both said that we will need tens of thousands more
troops to stabilize Iraq. Extreme measures are already being taken to meet the
shortfall -- and the president has an obligation to explain how he will meet our
commitments without drafting young people into service.

Fathers from New York who joined the Reserves to guard America against another
attack have been sent to Iraq. Teenagers in the Florida National Guard who
expected to provide hurricane relief in their home state have been forced to
fight halfway around the world.

George Bush has left our homeland unprotected. And his plans to move existing
forces away from threats like North Korea put our interests and our allies in
danger. This cannot continue. Sign this petition demanding honesty -- we will
deliver it to the White House: 

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/nodraft

Family friends helped a young George Bush dodge the draft. Dick Cheney didn't
fight because he had, in his words, "other priorities" -- he got five
deferments. We cannot afford to let them dodge the question of a draft now. 

Will they force a new generation of young people to make the sacrifices they
refused to make? Or will they leave us unprotected at home and in other
dangerous parts of the world? 

I have a son in college. My family and millions of other families could be
affected by a draft. We deserve to know before we vote in November how George
Bush and Dick Cheney plan to prevent one. Sign the petition now:

http://www.democracyforamerica.com/nodraft

Just recently a frightened Congress voted down a bill calling for a draft.
(After all, they need to get re-elected in a few weeks.) But the way they
rejected the bill showed just how easy calling a draft would be -- they
suspended normal rules and voted with almost no warning. Authorizing a draft
would be just as easy -- it could be done in less than 48 hours.

We have been misled about this war from the beginning. They said Iraq had
nuclear weapons -- that was false. They said the whole war would cost a few
billion dollars -- in reality, we spend several billion dollars every month.
They say things are getting better -- but every month brings more casualties
than the last. 

Now they say we won't need a draft. We cannot afford to take their word for it.

Governor Howard Dean, M.D.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

As I understand it, it won't matter if a person is medically able to enter the military. For those individuals not able to enter the military they will have to perform two-years of community related (non-military) duties. Have asthma? That's ok, you can do two-years working ...................................... Also, GWB stated at the second debate that he would not institute a draft.  

The lesser of two evils is still evil.


----------



## jerneeon (Feb 14, 2004)

I've heard that the bill pushing the draft is by a democrat and supported by the democrats.


----------



## copperhead51 (Aug 14, 2003)

uyk7 said:


> As I understand it, it won't matter if a person is medically able to enter the military. For those individuals not able to enter the military they will have to perform two-years of community related (non-military) duties. Have asthma? That's ok, you can do two-years working ...................................... Also, GWB stated at the second debate that he would not institute a draft.
> 
> The lesser of two evils is still evil.


Why should anyone be conscripted, against their will, to do anything?


----------



## Kevin and Laura (Jun 23, 2002)

Maybe it's my poor memory but didn't all of us service people sign a contract with Uncle Sugar that said, somewhere in there, if we are needed and our contract is ending we can be held for up to two more years? And didn't it also say that the MOS specified may or may not be what we would be doing in a time of war? And I believe it said if the country faced invasion we could be recaled up to the age of 36? I still got my old recruiter papers somewhere, think I'll look that up to be sure. 

Kevin


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

by federal law all ablebodied male citizens owe 8 years of service. if you have done your 2-6 years of initial enlistment you finish out the remainder as a name on a list to be called up before a draft is instituted. it is called Individual Ready Reserve, and so there is no "misunderstandings" it is written into the enlistment contract you sign.
the NG isn't a state agency. that is a myth propagated by the uninformed. it is a federal reserve loaned to the states. it is how the fed maintains a larger reserve force by getting the states to provide facilities & funding. do states really need an air force (VA air NG has F-16 fighters, i guess to help w/ disaster relief when the james river floods or to defend against a possible air raid by those [email protected]#n marylandites)?
i got a BIL that joined the NG in Utah for a $8,000 signing bonus. oh, BTW he gets it in 2 years after his contract is over. if he fails to complete his contract it's gone. i tried to tell him. hey, i only enlisted 2X in 2 different services, what could i possibly know?


----------



## wyndchym (Jun 23, 2002)

Found this interesting...

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/draft.asp


----------



## Becky H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote: I've heard that the bill pushing the draft is by a democrat and supported by the democrats.
========

It's by Fritz Hollings, yes he's a democrat, one I would consider to be a more conservative type democrat if one wants to discuss "what's in a name?" He's done alot of good public service for our country: http://hollings.senate.gov/~hollings/press/2004B17537.html I really don't like those labels  So just read what you want of their remarks that will give a more balanced view of the man, than "he's a democrat."

To study the bill here it is: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/bdquery/z?d108:S.89: for the Senate Bill

which will also link you to HR163 for the House Bill

It does look like the S89 is up for consideration and yes it is a draft bill.

Many believe Bush left our back door open on his military maneuver sending the National Guard overseas. Perhaps this was the "conservative's way" of getting around the War on Iraq and instituting a draft at that time, which would have inflamed the American people would it not? If that happened, he would have lost support, his ulterior motive of total World Power. We elected a military president, just face the facts. 

Or was Fritz just covering the President's butt cause our back door IS open, being a good citizen he is. Or just redefining the draft that's been on the books for so long?

Well the timing of this all pretty clear. A rose by any other name is still a rose.

When Kerry said: "they're giving you the draft" and nobody believed because the conservatives denied. Kerry also explained "what's in a name?" that he was conservative some issues and liberal others.

Push comes to shove I don't think we'll use the draft system. Unless our Military president has no intention of leaving Iraq and really wants world dominance of the Oil, or something terrible bad happens to men/women already serving, or this war is a very LONG war, etc. etc. But our country is already pretty overextended, and brunting this war on our own.

Something to think about


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

moopups you had better find your news from a more reliable source!!!
Most all of your missinformation has been reliably put down as so much politics for election B...S...Bush flew a jet that was not required in Nam, besides he put in three times the required time and point needed to fullfill his duty. He didn't join Clinton in Canada!!!!
Rememember 911 .would'nt we rather fight the Islamists in their own country?
The men and women who joined the guard have been very fortunate through the years not to have to fight and get paid and schooling ect. Unfortunately they have to pay the price .And we need to pray every day for them!
I know what it's like to want to go home in one piece.Unfortunately I spent a year recovering from a 105 round booby trap. Some got it worse but for the most part I left Nam knowing the impression I made on the kids that got left behind when our news media helped us loose.And they will do it again!
Talk to the vets.
Thanks for lettin me get it off my chest. 
PS our allies had alterior motives $$$$$$$$ just check and see who had there hands in the cookie jar!


----------

